# Suppliments?



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm confused by the vast range of suppliments available and the effect they have on the body. Is there a guide on the different suppliments and what they do or could someone explain it in simple terms? Is it possible to develop a reasonably defined body without such suppliments or do they just speed things up?


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

Supplements do one thing pretty much, they _supplement_ your diet...

Eating the right produce at the right time of day with the right quantities requires no such requirement for supplements to attain and maintain a healthy, toned body.

However, your body can only do so much with what it's given in terms of mass building and recovery. For instance, your body can only produce around 1g of creatine a day, which helps with muscle growth and in some parts, recovery. A decent creatine supplement (creatine ethyl ester NOT monohydrate as it retains water), can provide your body with 10g or more of easily absorbed creatine to aid in the aforementioned areas.
Protein again is unfortunately quite expensive when accounted for in whole foods. Chicken, tuna, steak, eggs, they're not cheap when large quantities are needed 3/8 times a day. This is where protein supplements come into their own. A fairly cheap means of supplying your body with easily digestible, high levels of clean protein (pretty much 0 carbs). A £40 tub of protein will last the average gym goer around 3-6 weeks. In hindsight, £40 will buy you maybe 5 days worth of whole foods protein........

Generally, the only supplements I take are protein and CEE for the reasons above.

Branch Chain Amino Acids (BCAAs) are also very helpful in aiding the breaking down/digestion and delivery/dispersal of everything that goes in your mouth.

HTH

Ryan


----------



## SAMBA (Aug 3, 2011)

infinite amount of supp's on the market, what is your goal?...heres a link to a good guide from one of the best sites on the net, get reading m8.....


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

Ryan_W said:


> (creatine ethyl ester NOT monohydrate as it retains water)


Load of unproven marketing rubbish .

The rest of your post was bang on!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Depends on your goals, although I think Ryan has covered most of it.

My goal is to trim down abit more and gain more lean muscle, I'm a lean enough 14st 8 anyway.

My supplement are:
Pre Workout-Jack3d
Creatine-Creatine Monohydrate from MyProtein
Protein-PHD Pharma Whey HT
Tablets-Cod Liver Oil+Omega 3, Magnesium with Zinc, Vitamin C.
Fat Burners-Labrada Xhilar8 (on trial)



DuncanMon said:


> Load of unproven marketing rubbish .
> 
> The rest of your post was bang on!


Great advice Ryan and very well put. I have read about CEE though and I've heard that it's not proven to be effective, and maybe even uneffective.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm 6ft and around 11.5stones so no need to loose weight. My goal is to bulk up and gain lean muscle particularly in the upper body.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

If you want to bulk up, get yourself on a good solid diet, get this book Blood and Guts: Amazon.co.uk: Dorian Yates: Books and get down the gym! :thumb:

That book is amazing it taught me so much. The first time I trained like in the book I was aching so much the next day and made massive improvements. Also have a search for Mike Mentzer, legend!

Oh and please don't skip doing your legs, just as important.

EDIT:Sorry mate just seen how much the book costs!! My brother in law borrowed me his not long ago, he got his in the 80's I think. :lol: I think you can get the videos online.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I do the legs as well just not my main focus. Will look for the book on the bay! I fully appreciate the huge role diet and fluid intake play as was outlined to me today. Skipped dinner at work as I was way to busy which also ment I'd only had a large coffee and bottle of lucozade since a small breafast at 7:00am. Hit the Gym at 5:00pm and after 15mins hit the wall on the running machine! I decided to give up on the cardio and hit the weights and could only manage half what I normally do. No fuel = poor performance! lesson learned the hard way with a wasted session!


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

DuncanMon said:


> Load of unproven marketing rubbish .
> 
> The rest of your post was bang on!


Any form of Creatine will retain water, I'm currently cycling off it and have noticed how much more defined my abs are as a result of losing the water weight.



Ben_ZS said:


> Depends on your goals, although I think Ryan has covered most of it.
> 
> My goal is to trim down abit more and gain more lean muscle, I'm a lean enough 14st 8 anyway.
> 
> ...


Went through a tub of Jack3d between June and July, absolutely loved it!
Lost the effect towards the end, my fault for not cycling on and off. Currently using 1MR, have you tried it mate? Absolutely fantastic stuff, gives me that Jack3d tingle feeling but also makes me a lot more alert and focussed!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm currently on my second day of 'loading' creatine monohydrate. I have been using creatine before, but only one scoop with my post workout drink. Hopefully start to see fuller and more defined muscles.

I love Jack3d but not cycling it, I only train 3 times a week as less is more. I haven't tried 1MR though.


----------



## SAMBA (Aug 3, 2011)

creatine, It has its benefits performance wise but can make you loose definition. How much are you loading with? ......

Titch as above for mass its what you eat, instead of eating 3 huge meals a day eat 6 large meals, make sure your eating the right foods often, fish chicken dairy veg and fruit, supp wise maybe just protein for recovery after gym and when u wake up, another great supp for you would be instant oats, i used them and with a good diet put on nearly two stone over 8 months, heres a link...... http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/instant_oats


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Basically the above, bodybuilding.com is a great site for information, working out your calorie intake, correct amount of protien, fats and carbs are needed to build mass. 

Protein powders are only there to boost the protein intake which will in effect be feeding your muscles to repair the tissues that you have damaged during your workouts. 

And creatine is a slightly huge subject but all different types claim to have the 'perks' if i was you i would stick to the simplest type creapure, its basically creatine in its purest form i just scoop it out the tub and straight in and then wash it down with grape juice, anything acidic can break down the creatine therefore reducing the amount you will absorb so lemon, orange drinks are a no go, you only actually absorb a very tiny amount of creatine from supplements the best creatine is from red meats but you will need to eat a lot of that to get the same effect as a powder form creatine. Stay away from the mixable drink creatine its full of fillers and rubbish that can actually hinder your gains.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Supplements are a minefield of marketing stratagies the list is endless.

Main supps i use are.

Mostly made by reflex

performance whey protien
creatine
glutamine
bcaa
tribulus
Omega 3.6.9
zma

i eat six meals every day but as im dieting at moment im on a low carb high protien diet,
Cardio is every morning at 7.00 strong black coffee then 45mins of cardio.


----------



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

Onto the supplements again,,,,

I take Jack3d the odd time before a workout. Does the job great.

Was wondering if anyone knows of a similar supp to it but in tablet form?
Just for handiness sakes....


----------

